# Lancaster Fish and Chips.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is anywhere in Lancaster where we can get exceptionally good fish and chips please.

We have been away from the UK for two years and haven't missed many things but we would really like some excellent Fish and Chips. Only excellence will fit the bill, I don't want to risk disappointment. Any recommendations welcome. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome back Alan. Funny, I asked same question not an hour or to ago. You're welcome to look at my thread mate :wink: 

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dick, not back for another ten days and then have to go straight to Lancaster, meeting Olley on the way.

Your post was what prompted me to ask. Really good fish and chips are the only thing I missed. We found a goodish shop at the commercial centre in Camposol near Murcia, the fish was superb but the chips were not quite up to the same standard. So we did have Fish and Chips once while we were away, Alan.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Not quite Lancaster but well worth a visit:

Precinct Westgate 
21 Glentworth Road West, Morecambe LA4 4SZ
01524 832121 ‎ 

There is a site within walking distance:

Venture Caravan Pk/Westgate, Morecambe LA4 4TQ


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

PS. You can eat in.

We live in F @ C death County - Shropshire. Unless anyone out there can tell me different!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I can only quote from their website "Hodgson's Chippy has won the National Fish & Chip Shop of the Year Competition and became the First ever Fish and Chip Shop to have two Young Fish Fryer Award winners working at the same shop." A local has told me that they are the best by far.

Website here

Colin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

ENJOY!!!

BTW - they only serve Haddock - no cod - a proper fish and chip shop (a la Harry Ramsdens).

Colin


----------

